
Federal appeals court strikes death blow to privacy in phone location info case - JBiserkov
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/05/graham-enbanc
======
tomohawk
If private companies are going to collect and store this information, of
course other parties are going to try to get at it. Whether it's law
enforcement, some spy organization in an adversarial country, organized crime,
or another private company that is willing to buy it.

I can't wait until the time the police decide to start grabbing this sort of
data en masse to issue speeding tickets each month or charge road usage fees
to out of state drivers.

